# Copake swap question



## 66TigerCat (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm thinking about setting up a couple of tables at Copake this year. Any tips for a first time seller there ? When do you arrive ? Is it first come, first served for the spots ? What is the cost ? Any info would be helpful and appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mike j (Apr 2, 2018)

I usually get there at 0620 for some reason. Everybody's lined up ready to go in, it's a free for all, but pretty easy, there's plenty of space for everyone. Believe it's 25.00 as you enter. It can be a little wet, April showers, most people bring those fold up awnings. Great show, whatever the weather, looking forward to it.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)

Pay at the gate. The line moves fast.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 2, 2018)

Gate opens at about 6 AM - always a good time.
http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles-splash/bicycle-swap-meet/


----------



## mike j (Apr 2, 2018)

Here's a great shot that @catfish posted last year. Hoping for similar weather this year.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2018)

Always a great swap meet.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 3, 2018)

Unless you want really old TOC stuff I didn’t like the swap. Everyone packed up by 11- I didn’t sell anything and any stingray stuff for sale was so overpriced. A rusted out fastback $900  prices were crazy. I’m sticking to Ttown


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well,, SOME people arrive a day ahead to get their usual spot.And they deserve it. I've arrived at 5am to be up front in line. I think the gate opens at 6?.. But that doesn't matter.. Any spot is good. Whether you sell alot or a little,, buy alot or nothing, the people there are awesome. It's an experience to do in the middle of no where. Enjoy...


----------



## BicycleBill (Apr 4, 2018)

Great swap meet, something for everyone. If you price your stuff reasonable, you'll do well. At 3pm there is a 10 mile bike ride that is always fun and scenic. I like the people, always friendly. You can also preview the next day's AWESOME auction. Best bicycle event anywhere.


----------



## mike j (Apr 4, 2018)

I concur, besides a little something for everyone, there is always a great welcome when you arrive. Here is one of my favorite Copake photo's, taken by @dfa242.


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 5, 2018)

One thing is for sure, you never know what will pop up at that swap meet. Surprises every year.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 16, 2018)

Wear your boots. They run the sheep out of the field the day before....


----------



## mike j (Apr 16, 2018)

What sheep?


----------



## mike j (Apr 18, 2018)

Forecast is showing some snow flurries overnight & a somewhat blustery but dry day, dress warm.


----------

